

Should you use MAC addresses instead of UDIDs to identify the device? - jimbrock
http://blog.privacychoice.org/2011/10/28/developer-alert-should-you-use-mac-addresses-instead-of-udids/
Are we in a game of whack-a-mole with Apple?
======
jarin
The MAC address is certainly easier to spoof, as you are only essentially
dealing with 3 bytes of uniqueness (assuming iOS devices all have known
manufacturer IDs). By comparison, the UDID is 20 bytes long.

------
cpeterso
Here is a link to the original TechCrunch article:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/28/w3i-suggests-ios-
developers...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/28/w3i-suggests-ios-developers-
use-mac-address-as-udid-replacement/)

Also, W3i is not recommending developers collect MAC addresses _instead of_
UDIDs. W3i is recommending that developers collect users' MAC addresses _and_
associated UDID. With two "primary" keys for each user, developers do not lose
their old tracking data when Apple prevents apps from reading UDID.

